# New Osprey long bow made by Chad Holm of Holm-made bows



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

60" 54#@28 this long bow is very quick and quite, even shooting three fingers under. Chad does great work.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice!

Im toying with the idea of getting a "custom" longbow this summer. Currently shooting a #55 bear which is just to much weight at my draw length. Holding #64 gets old after a dozen shots or so. I was looking at the Kota bows made by Finley but ill be checking out Chads too.


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

What model Bear? When I was a kid, my dad shot a "Kodik Magnum" 55#.

My gramps saved it for me, and was going to give it to me but one of the limbs cracked. I shot a 45# Bea, and as a dumb**** kid - I sold it.

Would like to get an old school Bear bow.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Its a #55 Bear Montana longbow.

Very nice bow, shoots very nice, just a tad to much bow at my draw length.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

getting the 675 grain arrows tuned in and ready for hunting season.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice bow turner. I picked up a Dan Toelke Whip a couple years ago. It's 64 inches and 48lbs. I pull it to 52 lbs, but the length makes it smooth. I think it makes the Kota feel like a 2X4. I am shooting 550 gr arrows. I made up some with white fletching this year. Here is a pick with not so nice arrows. Same arrows, but I found my old cresting tool and made better ones this year.
I think I have the same quiver as you. Is that the Mini Boa from Three Rivers? 
I took it along to Arizona in March, but got there to late for the Javelina season. Maybe next year.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Those whips are nice bows as well. A buddy of mine has a lefty he's trying to sell. He just needs to make room on his bow rack. 
My quiver is a Selway.


----------

